

Ask HN: How to compare bubble charts programmatically? - Yesh

1.) I have data points for a bubble chart of age vs weight [['&#60;15 yr', 30], ['&#60;25 yr', 60], ...]<p>2.) I also have 4 or 5 canned models for overweight population, malnutrition, etc.<p>How to tell (programmatically) if a given set of data matches any of the pre-determined models.<p>What specific math or statistics literature I need to look for direction.
======
Yesh
Specific stats literature too look for 'Goodness of fit test'

Answered here [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6933227/how-to-compare-
bu...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6933227/how-to-compare-bubble-
charts-programmatically)

